# Syrup feeding and Essential oils



## Climber (Mar 15, 2007)

Personally, I use the wired small cell foundation. I have used the non wired in the past and I put a wire through the frame so there is a single wire in front of the foundation and going accross the back of the foundation all with one wire and let them build from there. If you don't have it reinforced careful handling the frame when observing the bees will be needed. I've had the whole frame drop out while looking at it forgetting it wasn't reinforced and putting it horizontal. Keeping the frame in a vertical position was needed. i just reinforce mine now but I think the comb gets pretty solid after a couple of rounds of brood.

I feed until the hive is established and then I let them fend for themselves. Usually when there is comb and comb being drawn on 7 of the 10 frames. Of course later in the summer and into the fall watching they have enough build up for the winter is important and i may feed some then if there are deficiencies.

I figure they've been surviving long before I was here and they'll continue long after I go so I just let them do their thing. I have hives I've not looked in since putting on supers a month and a half ago.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>My question is...do I need in any way reinforce the wire in this natural bee comb???

You may if you like. I don't.

> It seemed a bit unstable when I first examined what they had done so far.

New comb is very soft and has to be handled very carefully. It will toughen up over the next few weeks.

> Do I need to leave it alone or keep an eye on it.

Leave it alone.

>My biggest problem is that I think they ...the bees, are so cool that I want to watch them all of the time...I am sure that this irrates them is some way ; ) but I do not want to screw them up, so how close should I monitor the hives???

With natural comb I'd keep an eye on what they are drawing. As long as they are on, they tend to stay on, when they get off track they will repeat the error on the rest of the frames.

>Also does anyone have any recommendations for how long and how much I should feed the sugar syrup if I should feed it at all???

I would feed a package until there's a decent nectar flow. If the nectar flow is pretty spotty, I'd feed until that's over.

>Has anyone experimented with the essential oils

Yes.

> and if so any recommendations as to recipes etc.....

No.


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Kim,
I use essential oils in my sugar syrup. Mainly wintergreen or tea tree oil.
The key is to use an emulsifier, I use lecithin granules, so that the oil will mix with the water. If you don't the oil will just float on top of the syrup. You can buy lecithin at most health food stores.


For a gallon of syrup take a teaspoon of lecithin granules and crush them into a powder. They are soft. I usually put them in a bowl and use a spoon to crush them. Then take a cup of boiling water and add the powder to it. Stir occationally over the next 15 mins to allow the lecithin to disolve. Strain the liquid thru a fine strainer or coffee filter. Mix this into your gallon of syrup and then add 20 drops of essential oil. I use clean one gallon milk jugs for my syrup so all I have to do is shake it up and it mixes really well.

Hope this helps!

Patrick


----------



## Sprocket58 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Patrick..it helped a bunch


----------



## Tulipwood (Jul 16, 2006)

*Essential Oils*

Here is a link to information on Honey b Healthy which contains essential oils. I make my own and would be glad to email you the recipe.

Roger
Sparkill, NY


----------



## Tulipwood (Jul 16, 2006)

*Forgot to include this.*

Here is a recipe for Honey Bee Healthy you can make gallons for the price of a bottle of HBH.

- 5 cups water 
- 2 1/2 pounds of sugar 
- 1/8 teaspoon lecithin granules (used as an emulsifier) 
- 15 drops spearmint oil 
- 15 drops lemongrass oil 

Bring the water to a boil and integrate the sugar until dissolved. Once the sugar is dissolved remove the mixture from the heat and quickly add the lecithin and the essential oils. Stir until everything is evenly distributed. This solution should have a strong scent and not be left open around bees. Cool before using

SOURCE for ESSENTIAL OILS
LorAnn Oils, 4518 Aurelius Road, P.O. Box 22009, Lansing, Michigan 48909
(517) 882-0215, 1-800-248-1302, fax (517) 882-0507, 
E-mail [email protected].


----------



## Tulipwood (Jul 16, 2006)

Link to info about essential oils.

http://www.bee-commerce.com/download/hbhInfo.pdf


----------



## Sprocket58 (May 5, 2007)

Tulip...thank you so much this rocks


----------

